# Funny photos!



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Just thought i'd share a couple of amuzing pictures with you all 

They made me laugh, so hope you enjoy them 

I didn't set this up, Izzie was stood on the bin messing around & so I wet to get my camera & opened the door to take a picture & she sat down on it for me & Poppy sat next to her!  Such posers I have 










This one I did set up, I picked Izzie up & put her on Luke's back, however I didn't expect her to get comfy & sit down! Which is why I decided to take a picture to show people


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Izzi- cockapoo clown!! Fab pics laura


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Haha I love them, looks like Poppy wants to join in too


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Haha thank you  Glad you like them!

Yeah Poppy wanted to join in with the first one, however not with the second! I tried to sit her on Luke's back & she was not having it! She wanted to jump off lol, so I left it at that


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Ha ha... Fantastic , love the first one especially, such guilty, cheeky faces


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Great pics Laura ... Izzy obviously loves climbing! She does look funny on the bin, and little Poppy has grown so much!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

You're totally right! That's the face that we get everytime, they're always up to no good in the garden & always look at us like that as if they're doing nothing wrong lol 

& thanks Sue! Yes Poppy has grown quite a lot haha  Still skinny though! xx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Love it!! Poppy has grown loads!! I love Izzie on Lukes back!!

x


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Great pics


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Cute photos! lol I love the one with the two dogs outside, I have the worst time trying to get Scarlett to pose so I appreciate it when people can get their dogs to.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Lovely pictures Laura, they really do look like they have been caught in the act in the first one!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you all  Yes I have big posing dogs! No idea why, but they love all the attention  Glad you appreciate the pictures, had to post them for my fellow cockapoo owners  x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

They are great! I so wish I could have got one of Daisy on the playhouse roof the other day but I was in such a state of panic I just ran out there to get her down! these Cockapoos are very cheeky!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah I can imagine you were worried if she was really high up! Although it would have made a brilliant picture  I didn't think i'd have been able to get my camera in time for that picture, but Izzie just stayed there & sat down for me! Couldn't believe it lol.

Hope to get some more funny ones  In fact I need to get a video of Poppy chasing her tail, Izzie has never done it but Poppy does it loads! It's so funny  They are cheeky!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Soooooooo cute.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

They're lovely Laura - make me smile - and Poppy has grown!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahahah omg! those pics are great! too funny! 
Lady will always do the second one.....the first one is just priceless!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you guys  Yes Poppy has grown!

Just taken a few of her actually to put on tonight as requested by JoJo to show you how big she is  She's not doing much, just sat down lol, but gives you an idea


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Good pictures Laura, thanks for posting.


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

brilliant pics!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you!  Glad everyone likes them! & no worries, I don't usually get chance to show any funny pictures lol so I was happy I got the first one!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Let's all dig out a funny photos .. or really cute one if you have no funny ones ... lets make this thread full of fun pics .... great pics Laura xxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Good idea JoJo! & thank you  xxx

Let's see all your funny pictures then guys


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Forgot this one of the naughty monkey swinging on my washing


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Awww Karen I love the ones of him in the plant box! How cute was Weller as a little pup


----------



## millie (Feb 18, 2011)

Great pictures Laura, Millie also loves to climb will try and get a picture of her next time she's up to mischief! Poppy looks soooo cute looking forward to seeing some more pictures of her. 

Love Jo, Millie & Evie x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

millie said:


> Great pictures Laura, Millie also loves to climb will try and get a picture of her next time she's up to mischief! Poppy looks soooo cute looking forward to seeing some more pictures of her.
> 
> Love Jo, Millie & Evie x


Thank you Jo  Yes please do get some more pictures of Millie! I would love to see some of Izzie's sister  & I will keep trying to get some nice ones of them to show off  Lol

xx


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Such cute pics, Izzie is a gymnast! Emma x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Just had to look at these again! Cockapoos are definitely human-like!!


----------

